# GUI-Builder Plugin für Eclipse



## Houly (20. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand ein gutes GUI-Builder Plugin für Eclipse nennen?

Gruß


----------



## Wildcard (20. Okt 2009)

Visual Editor Project


----------



## Houly (22. Okt 2009)

Danke! Ich werds mal ausprobieren.
Sonst werd ich wohl bei Netbeans lieber bleiben.


----------

